# Costco UK Brinkmann Defect Letter



## smd bbq team (May 22, 2014)

Hi all, 

Just go sent this through from Costco UK regarding my Brinkmann Trailmaster Smoker, well worth a read as its potentially serious stuff.

Thanks and happy smoking 













Costco Letter



__ smd bbq team
__ May 22, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (May 22, 2014)

Now THAT is funny.  The cheap paint they are using is crap.  Who would have thought??  I know it's only funny to me as I have had dealings with these type smokers for years.  Seriously now.  THANKS for posting guys. That is some serious stuff.  Points out a VERY serious issue I have been remiss in warning you folks about.  I am SO very sorry for letting you folks down.  I just ASSUMED.  I sometimes forget that many of you have never had ANY dealings with these type issues.  I will try to be more forthcoming in the future.  If ever any of you have ANY question please PM me.  This is not your fault, it is mine for not fore warning.

That said;  don't worry, here is the easy solution:  1.  *EVERY* temp gauge provided with your smoker is WRONG!  Those things can be off by as much as 20-100 degrees f.    2.  When you buy ANY new smoker you need to burn it well and season it.  You need to burn off any oil left on parts after manufacture and burn off ALL interior paint.   If you can find some old oak 4x4 or even oak pallets that you can break up your are on to a winner.  If you can't, you will need to buy the hardwood logs for a fireplace.  You folks all know how too build a fire.  For an offset build a BIG fire in the firebox AND the cooking chamber, all doors and vents wide open.  When she gets really rolling put the lid to the firebox and cooking chamber down and burn off the paint, leave the small door on the end of the firebox open for draught.  It will smell horrible and it isn't safe to breath so step away and let 'er go.  Leave the smoker to cool.  Clean it out and the do you seasoning smoke.  Now!, you may find as I have in the past that when you buy a cheaper smoker and do a serious burn you may need to wire brush and repaint the outside because the cheap paint doesn't hold up.  I can tell you from experience, do it now.  You may even find that the paint on the framing for the bbq is not high temp so it has started to peel because of the high temps.  Take it apart, wire brush it and repaint it.  You saved on the initial purchase but it requires labour on your part to keep it for years.  I have had to do this many times.

Now for a tip as to how to keep it going after all your work ( thanks Stan ):  AFTER you have produced a FANTASTIC meal for family and friends, wait for the smoker to cool JUST enough so that you can lay your hands on it and keep them there.  Now grab the veg oil and paper towel and go to work.  Wipe down the whole cooking chamber and the firebox.Just a thin coat.  After the smoker has cooled and only slightly warm to the touch ( tepid tap water ) wipe off any and all excess oil.  The oil will get into the "pores" of the hot metal protecting it from rust.  When you fire it back up it may smoke a bit but will not hurt what you are smoking.  May seem a bit of a hassle but you paid good money for that smoker so why not make it last?

If I left anything out you know where to find me.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## baz senior (May 24, 2014)

Wow, that's an eye opener. I would have assumed they would have sorted this out when they developed it. 

When you have got off the old paint, I have found that Plasticote BBQ paint is one of the best that I have used. It's available from various outlets, including Wilko's. It's around £7.00 a tin.

For something the size of the Trailmaster, you would need at least two cans, I would get three. Apply it in thin coats, and give them a few mins to dry a bit so you don't get runs. (the paint that is! :tongue: )
After this has been applied it needs heating to running temp to cure it, it smells a bit when spraying, but isn't too offensive.
Afterwards there is no smell at all, and has a nice semi gloss finish, and I have only had to recoat it after three or four years.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 24, 2014)

Hello Baz.  You would be surprised.  Many of the cheaper smokers both here and across the pond have the same problem.  I should have thought to warn folks.  Just to clarify your post, you are talking about repainting the outside of the smoker ( I assume ).  Once properly seasoned, the inside needs no paint for protection.  For me, basically if it is a charcoal smoker which only has a paint coating inside then follow the steps in my earlier post.  IF the paint holds up to that, it is safe to use.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## baz senior (May 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, just the outside. Like you say, season the inside and allow the goodness to do the rest!

Here's the old girl after her re-coat this year, the propane burner in the air slide is to get it to 180c to cure it.


----------



## smd bbq team (May 24, 2014)

Hi Baz, 

I have used mine now over ten times so i think its safe to say that any harmful fumes that were there have hopefully now been burnt off !

Thanks


----------



## kc5tpy (May 24, 2014)

Hello guys.  I would not assume that!  You haven't burned that paint off the inside.  Please do the big burn!  I can't stress this enough.  I don't want any U.K. members to get sick.  This is a serious issue.  I can tell by your posts that you guys are BOUNCING with enthusiasm.  Which is GREAT!  I will almost bet you guys are thinking of opening a restaurant or a catering business ( maybe I'm wrong with that one ).  Please go back and do the big burn.  Hope to see you at the smoking weekend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

